# komatsu vs kubota



## markw909 (Dec 11, 2009)

Anybody have any opinions quality of Komatsu excavators specifcally 15k class. I have a Kubota kx-121 and I love it but I need slightly biger machine and have found some inexpensive Komatsu's Pros and Cons


----------

